# Any mason from kuwait ?



## Nice_Guy (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello i am very interested in masonry and was wondering if there where any kuwaiti masons who could share information about how to join the order in kuwait etc.. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## archfrancis (Oct 10, 2013)

Ditto , but in Saudi Arabia particularly in Jeddah


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 20, 2013)

archfrancis said:


> Ditto , but in Saudi Arabia particularly in Jeddah


I have heard that the GL of Turkey has Lodges in Jeddah.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 21, 2013)

Freemasonry is illegal in both countries at the present time, so no there are no Lodges available to "nationals".


----------



## Ahmed (Jan 19, 2014)

The nears lodge in Lebanon good luck


Freemason Connect Mobile - is it wrong to ask to be free and limitless ?


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 16, 2015)

I am flying to Kuwait next week. I would be delighted to meet with anyone and discuss Masonry.


----------



## Abdullah (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi sir , how are you ? 
I’m abdullah im from kuwait , i work as a sound engineer and i have my own music record label i’m a music producer thats what im known for , i want to join the freemasons and be a better and active human is that possible in an arabic country ???


----------



## Abdullah (Jan 23, 2018)

Thats my email :


abdullah.station88@gmail.com


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 24, 2018)

Abdullah said:


> Hi sir , how are you ?
> I’m abdullah im from kuwait , i work as a sound engineer and i have my own music record label i’m a music producer thats what im known for , i want to join the freemasons and be a better and active human is that possible in an arabic country ???



Masonry tends to be banned in dictatorships and many Muslim majority countries are dictatorships.  The only Arabic country I know that does not ban Masonry is Bahrain and there don't seem to be any lodges there at the moment.  To me that sounds like they allow non-citizens working there to gather.

We teach our members to be obedient citizens of their country.  Better to work to change your laws locally to be tolerant than to defy your laws.


----------



## Abdullah (Jan 24, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> Masonry tends to be banned in dictatorships and many Muslim majority countries are dictatorships.  The only Arabic country I know that does not ban Masonry is Bahrain and there don't seem to be any lodges there at the moment.  To me that sounds like they allow non-citizens working there to gather.
> 
> We teach our members to be obedient citizens of their country.  Better to work to change your laws locally to be tolerant than to defy your laws.



I agree thats absolutely right


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 29, 2019)

Wont


cemab4y said:


> I am flying to Kuwait next week. I would be delighted to meet with anyone and discuss Masonry.


HI brother . Will you come to Jordan.. I can't find the lodge here. I found a map on the net for lodge number 1339.. {Petra lodge}.. But am afraid to go as am not a freemason yet ... Can I go without any harm involved ....


----------

